# How to increase does milk production



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

im sure this topic has been raised on here before, being knew Im not sure how to find topics just yet. So I thought I would go ahead and ask.

I have a Lamancha doe that kidded this past spring before I got her. She produces about 1/2-3/4 a gallon a day. Now I have been feeding her a combination of sweet cob, alfalfa pellets, sprouted wheat, sprouted sunflower seeds, sprouted lentils mixed in with her feed with an occasional cabbage leaf (Large ones that grow around the head not on the head) as well as a cert. hay and some Chaffehaye. In total she gets aprox. 7-10 cups of grain each milking (2 times a day) and about 1-2 lbs chaffehaye a day and all the Hay she can eat. She hasn't gained much weight, but shes not producing more milk either. SO how do I go about getting her to produce more? Should I increase milking her to 3 x a say?
Thanks
Laura


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Milk production is pretty much totally based on the following.

Pedigree (heavy milk production lines)

Feed (the higher protein the better for production. A dairy quality alfalfa will run around 24% and is typically all you would need other then grain while milking).

Breed (some breeds milk more on average but you have a Lamancha so this isnt really a factor for you)

Where in her lactation is she (pretty much by this time in the year and doe will start to slow her production down)

Now there are many other things that can be taken into account like how many kids did she have? The more kids usually means more milk production. But these are the main things unless I am forgetting something. There is really only one thing you have power over and thats feed. Try to get an idea on what the over all protein level you are feeding. If its less then 20%, then you need to look into some tested dairy quality alfalfa. Just my suggestion.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All that TDG mentioned is a big factor, but also consider supply and demand.... milk her 3-4 times a day and with the extra milking, give alfalfa pellets on the stand, her regular grain ration am and pm. IF her production improves after a week, continue for another week then try going to 2x a day and see if she stays at that level


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would be looking up the protein percentages. Your mix may be way low in protein. You should have at least 16% protein for milkers. Oats are around 14%, wheat is around 10%. Not sure on the others.

Also everything else mentioned above comes into play.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Have you done a fecal to make sure she doesn't have worms? A wormy goat usually won't milk as well as one that is not wormy.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

all good advice...


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Didn't do fecal's, but did do a 3 day round of dewormer with Safe-guard. Waiting the 4 days before I drink the milk so the chickens get it right now, and of course they love it. Sienna actually likes a drink from time to time of her own milk so I'm giving her some of it too.
Thanks everyone
Laura


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

How much alfalfa hay is right to feed a milking doe per day? Do I need to weigh it out? I'm used to pellets, so I'm not sure how much alfalfa hay to feed.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've read also some herbs CAN help increase lactation, such as:
red raspberry leaf
milk thistle
nettle
fennel
fenugreek

I have no clue the dosage, but that's what I've found on my readings....


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

When one of my doe's went down in production I gave her Mo'Milk from http://fiascofarm.com/herbs/ Production went back to normal and beyond within a couple days or so...can't remember exactly now, but it went way up. I wouldn't be without the stuff now and if the production even dips for a day or two, I start up on it again. Works every time. (I also use her worming program.)


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Fenugreek I have heard of for nursing women, so it would make since it would for a doe. I have some of that and have a friend that has LOTS of red raspberry plants maybe she'll let me get a few leafy stalks. 

So now do I need to dry my doe up before I breed her? If so how long before I bred her, and if not when should I before the kids are born?
Thanks for all the help!
Laura


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'mve read that ppl typically dry up their does 2 months before kidding.

read the ingredients of Mo'Milk from Molly's, and it's just dill, fenugreek and fennel, all herbs that up lactation. 

and if you need to dry her up quickly, give her sage. again, I don't know the dosage, but a handful for a few days should help dry her up.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Idk if someone already said, but a few drops of sage essential oil on the food should also help drying up.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Now the stupid question how do you go about drying up a milker?
Thanks
Laura


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

lauraanimal1 said:


> Now the stupid question how do you go about drying up a milker?
> Thanks
> Laura


SLOWLY stop milking her and stop feeding grain, I also change the alfalfa to second cutting or look for the real stemmie alfalfa until she is dry. I don't starve them I just cut way back on the protein until they are pretty dry. I have one goat that never dries up completely so I just monitor her for mastitis. She is a whole other problem though


----------

